# How to purchase Australia VOIP Number



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Guys...

Congratulations for all your VISA grants. Now the real game begins in searching and securing a Good job in Australia. We can do job hunt right from your home country by purchasing a VOIP number. I think most of the people don't know how to get a VOIP number and I though its worth sharing it here in this forum. I have purchased VOIP number and I am getting good responses. 

Just follow these steps.

*Step 1]* Choose any VOIP Plan as mentioned in the below link.

Compare VoIP Plans (Residential) | Voip Choice

Note that the monthly cost mentioned in the above link are not actual ones. Just go to the link and compare the costs. Below are the criteria that should be considered while buying a VOIP


Android or iPhone Application support(Depends on your mobile)
Unlimited Incoming Calls (Useful for telephonic Interviews)
Low call cost for calling a Mobile/Landline (Useful for followup on interview)

*Step 2]* After choosing a service provider. Register in their portal with all your information. You can have a trail call also after registering. If you satisfy with it you need to go for payment.

*Step 3] *Before making a payment you need to purchase a mobile number in the same portal of the service provider. This would cost around $4. This is monthly rent. He will give you some mobile numbers to choose (Based on the area you have chosen while registering). If you chose sydney then number starts with 28. 

*Step 4]* After purchasing the mobile number you need to recharge the VOIP number with some talk time. say 5$. Now you are done with purchase of VOIP

*Step 5]* Now recharge your mobile for 3G Internet. (VOIP doesn't work well with 2G Internet connection.). However, all the service providers will have the option of downloading softphone in PC. But you will get calls only to your PC.

*Step 6]* Download and install the service provider app from the Android or iPhone store. Login with the credentials generated in step 2 in the App. Thats it now you will have an Australia mobile number.

*Step 7]* Now test your number which you have purchased in Step 3 by dialing from your neighbor mobile. It should get a call.

*Note: *The amount mentioned in the above steps is not Accurate. Its just my assumption. Actual cost may vary from 15$ to 20$ depending on the service provider.

Hope the above process will help you in getting some good picture on the Australian job market.

Good Luck...!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

Why on earth would you do this?


----------



## rajir (Oct 7, 2012)

Best VOIP is Skype best call clarity & most affordable calling cost, u can get calls literally into ur india mobile. My hubby tried it for his job oppurtunities in UK from India and he got a job as well.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> Why on earth would you do this?


So you can have a "local" Australian number to put on CVs, so that recruiters and hiring managers won't dismiss their CVs immediately due to being overseas.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> So you can have a "local" Australian number to put on CVs, so that recruiters and hiring managers won't dismiss their CVs immediately due to being overseas.


 You think employers are going to be happy you are trying to deceive them? 

Sure way to get your CV in the bin.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> You think employers are going to be happy you are trying to deceive them?
> 
> Sure way to get your CV in the bin.


Well, I already live here so I'm not doing this. I don't think it's a good idea generally.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

_shel said:


> You think employers are going to be happy you are trying to deceive them?
> 
> Sure way to get your CV in the bin.


Well, By making use of technology, we are just making the recruiter comfortable to call a local number instead of International. When they call me, I am conveying that I am in my Home country. There is no point of deceiving any employer or recruiter. 

Assume that if you are a recruiter, if you see a resume with an international number, you probably dont call. However with a local number on your resume and the resume matches the job description, any recruiter will call you. 

And by the way, your CV will not be trashed. Yesterday, My friend got job offer also using this technique. And personally, I have got 5 telephonic interviews and they want to have F2F with me. I told them It will take some time for me to relocate as I am currently serving the notice period. And they are fine. The good thing is they are doing some sort of followup on me using email.

So its good way to use this method. Here we are not misleading any one and your CV will not be thrown in trash instead it will float smoothly in recruiters database.

Hope this explanation will help everyone.

Good Luck...!!!

-Rams


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Well, By making use of technology, we are just making the recruiter comfortable to call a local number instead of International. When they call me, I am conveying that I am in my Home country. There is no point of deceiving any employer or recruiter.
> 
> Assume that if you are a recruiter, if you see a resume with an international number, you probably dont call. However with a local number on your resume and the resume matches the job description, any recruiter will call you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience .But what about the address you have mentioned on your CV. Does it also carry an Australian address ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

kark said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience .But what about the address you have mentioned on your CV. Does it also carry an Australian address ?


 Now that would be deception. Its one thing having a local number making it easier and cheaper to contact you if you are upfront about not being in the country. To pretend you live in Australia is wrong.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

_shel said:


> Now that would be deception. Its one thing having a local number making it easier and cheaper to contact you if you are upfront about not being in the country. To pretend you live in Australia is wrong.


Wow people forget ethics totally...Anyway having an Australian Number is ok i believe but not an address..


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

_shel said:


> Now that would be deception. Its one thing having a local number making it easier and cheaper to contact you if you are upfront about not being in the country. To pretend you live in Australia is wrong.


I don't know how this it looks wrong for you. In India it is illegal to have a Indian VOIP number whereas in Australian the government is also allowing to have VOIP independent of your geographic location. Check this link for more information: ACMA - Applying for numbers for VoIP services 

Its a smart way of doing it.... :ranger:

-Rams


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ramoz, 

She is trying to say that giving Australian address is wrong totally..but she says having a local number could be ok too get employers attention??!?!

Correct me if im wrong @_Shel


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

ramoz said:


> I don't know how this it looks wrong for you. In India it is illegal to have a Indian VOIP number whereas in Australian the government is also allowing to have VOIP independent of your geographic location. Check this link for more information: ACMA - Applying for numbers for VoIP services
> 
> Its a smart way of doing it.... :ranger:
> 
> -Rams


 You really need to learn how to read and be polite or you'll find yourself booted.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Does not any get any calls if they provide a non-Oz number?
Am just confused as the only thing that attract consultants are cheaper calls? coz you will anyway mention that you are not in Oz?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Does not any get any calls if they provide a non-Oz number?
> Am just confused as the only thing that attract consultants are cheaper calls? coz you will anyway mention that you are not in Oz?


Tough to say, if you give a non local number they wouldnt give your CV a second look even though you have PR Visa. I am sure my HR would do that..
Its not about cheaper calls its about F2F Interview..And quickly closing the job opening for them to get the commission...

Just my 2 cents though


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't know i see people from everywhere applying from overseas all the time. None AU phone number & address, most is done via email then interview via skype. And many don't even have visas and are offered jobs and sponsored for 457 or PR from that. Never heard of them using an AU number or having problems.

Of course there are many employers who will ditch applications in the bin but that's probably more to do with randomly sending CVs on mass to companies that haven't even advertised a post, a poor CV and not selling yourself fully or in the manner requested in the application instead of them claimed lack of AU phone number.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

_shel said:


> I don't know i see people from everywhere applying from overseas all the time. None AU phone number & address, most is done via email then interview via skype. And many don't even have visas and are offered jobs and sponsored for 457 or PR from that. Never heard of them using an AU number or having problems.
> 
> Of course there are many employers who will ditch applications in the bin but that's probably more to do with randomly sending CVs on mass to companies that haven't even advertised a post, a poor CV and not selling yourself fully or in the manner requested in the application instead of them claimed lack of AU phone number.


Yes.. that is my point. 



findraj said:


> Tough to say, if you give a non local number they wouldnt give your CV a second look even though you have PR Visa. I am sure my HR would do that..
> Its not about cheaper calls its about F2F Interview..And quickly closing the job opening for them to get the commission...
> 
> Just my 2 cents though


Agree..

But am still confused - shall I do it or not. And as _Shel rightly mentioned that we can not and should not mention Oz address so shall we not even mention address?

Where am still confused is that are we tricking consultants to call us considering onshore applicant but not saying that ourselves (so we are also not lying) but when they call us we are in their list by describing them that we will be available on so and so dates.. 
Looks like win win situation for both - but still feel like tricking!

Also when they dial an Oz number but we say we are offshore - does consultant believe us to be usual onshore applicant (we having oz number) but currently not in Oz? or they aware about this trick thing?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> Yes.. that is my point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not illegal to have another country's number. People do that with ip address..You can afford it and you bought it. But this would help only to a limited extent afaik. Atmost it could give you a chance to give telephonic interview, but once the agent/employer asks to come for a F2F, you will have to mention your travel plans and all..

Shel is also right in saying that at times people get sponsored for 457 Visa by giving a decent skype interview..But I wouldnt expect much with a VOIP or Skype, unless people with your skills are in real shortage or something..

Few lucky people do get a job sitting offshore, but it solely depends on luck with regards too job market, your skillset, companys' requirement etc etc..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I completely agree that we should not mention Oz address.. am basically pondering is it ethical to mention Oz Ph. number...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2013)

superm said:


> Yes.. that is my point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is what i was getting at. That they think you are offshore temporally and are usually resident hence a bit deceptive and can get peoples backs up if they feel they have been lied to even though you have not done that or intended to. 

I don't think its something they would be used to because its only fairly recently I've heard of this and only on this forum despite hanging round immigration boards for 6 years.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> I completely agree that we should not mention Oz address.. am basically pondering is it ethical to mention Oz Ph. number...


Its not tbh, but theres no rule that says you cant buy a VOIP and put it on your resume...If agent / employer calls you on that number, it isnt wrong..

Its like you have a gmail/msn, would employers check where the id was created in which country and what date?!?!? No.

Even if you have msn.co.in or yahoo.co.in, they will send you a mail regardless where it belongs to..

but address well that matters, because its a proof you are in Australia currently..I hope others agree to the same just like you agreed..Its not good to mess with your address, they could ask for your grant letter and ask DIAC when you arrived here and stuff..Far fetched but not completely impossible


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

findraj said:


> Its not tbh, but theres no rule that says you cant buy a VOIP and put it on your resume...If agent / employer calls you on that number, it isnt wrong..
> 
> Its like you have a gmail/msn, would employers check where the id was created in which country and what date?!?!? No.
> 
> ...


hmm.. so would you yourself go through voip route  ?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rajir said:


> Best VOIP is Skype best call clarity & most affordable calling cost, u can get calls literally into ur india mobile. My hubby tried it for his job oppurtunities in UK from India and he got a job as well.


+1 i agree


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

findraj said:


> Its not tbh, but theres no rule that says you cant buy a VOIP and put it on your resume...If agent / employer calls you on that number, it isnt wrong..
> 
> Its like you have a gmail/msn, would employers check where the id was created in which country and what date?!?!? No.
> 
> ...


It's pretty simple really. Don't put an Australian address on your CV if you're not in Australia. I think if you have an Australian phone number on a CV but a foreign address, that seems pretty acceptable to me and there is no deception there.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

superm said:


> hmm.. so would you yourself go through voip route  ?


Nope, I think I will go there physically and then apply...live with minimal expenses and apply for jobs..Once I get a job, my wife will leave hers in India and come there and look for work there..


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> It's pretty simple really. Don't put an Australian address on your CV if you're not in Australia. I think if you have an Australian phone number on a CV but a foreign address, that seems pretty acceptable to me and there is no deception there.


I think ozbound has a point..there is no harm in doing it....you tell them that your much more easily accessible . I have given my Indian address and my indian phone number along with the VOIP Australian no . I have also explicitly mentioned that its a VOIP no on my CV.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kark said:


> I think ozbound has a point..there is no harm in doing it....you tell them that your much more easily accessible . I have given my Indian address and my indian phone number along with the VOIP Australian no . I have also explicitly mentioned that its a VOIP no on my CV.


So, did you get any calls on voip number ?
And on indian number?


----------



## nisharg (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Ram,

That is good description. But it is very difficult to find plan from the list. 

Can you tell us which plan did you choose?

Thanks,
jdp


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

superm said:


> So, did you get any calls on voip number ?
> And on indian number?


nothing as of now...as I have done this only a week back


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

ramoz said:


> I don't know how this it looks wrong for you. In India it is illegal to have a Indian VOIP number whereas in Australian the government is also allowing to have VOIP independent of your geographic location. Check this link for more information: ACMA - Applying for numbers for VoIP services
> 
> Its a smart way of doing it .... :ranger:
> 
> -Rams


I totally agree with you Ramoz. Its a smart way of doing it. I have a Sydney Skype #.

This is how I put it in my resume. 

US Phone #: xxx-xxx-xxxx
Australia VOIP Phone #: xxx-xxx-xxxx

Best time to call on any # : 9AM - 4PM AEDT

We all know consultants are busy. It just make a little more convenient for them. Though I haven't received any calls yet. Just started last week.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kark said:


> nothing as of now...as I have done this only a week back





Paul007 said:


> I totally agree with you Ramoz. Its a smart way of doing it. I have a Sydney Skype #.
> 
> This is how I put it in my resume.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing - keep us updated about any progress you make!
Best of luck!


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

So guys any suggestion on best/cheapest VOIP australian number provider? 

How is sonetel?


----------



## delhi_ratnesh (Sep 11, 2013)

blacknight_81 said:


> So guys any suggestion on best/cheapest VOIP australian number provider?
> 
> How is sonetel?


Dear Experts, could you please advice, which option you went ahead with ? Sonetel seems to be much cheaper in comparison to skype.


----------

